# Paxil Question



## ck080580 (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi! Does anyone on Paxil find that they are tired all the time? I'm exhausted all day, everyday! Just wondering? Thanks!C


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Hi I am on Paroxetine which I think is the same... I do know I could sleep most of the day if I want to.. but tend to only do that on weekends...!!! I am not sure if it is the drugs or other issues but it has made me think it is possible... I did used to have more energy than I do now... btw have been on them for 2 years


----------



## ck080580 (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi Pat!Thanks! I know how you feel. I could crawl under my desk right now and fall asleep!!!! It is so frustrating b/c my husband is finally getting used to me with the IBS and now he has to get used to me being tired all the time!!! I love to sleep, but this is getting crazy! Thinking of what my life would be like with out the IBS meds. and the Paxil, I would much, much rather be sleepy!!! C


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Tomorrow it'll be one month for me. If anything I feel more energized than before and I sleep the whole night. I am taking zyprexa as well and in the beginning I was just tired all the time; now I am not.But you are not alone, a lot of people on Paxil feel tired as well. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Paxil works different as far as side effects just like every other medication and the side effects from them. j


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi CK!!!! I have been on Paxil for 5 months now and yes, I also am tired all the time. I will get a spurt of energy, but then I'll poop out really fast. I sleep really well through the night. I am on 20mg in the morning and 20mg in the night. Paxil has really helped me with my anxiety and panick attacks. I would wake up everynight with a panick attack and not be able to sleep for hours. So now, it feels really good to just be so at peace and sleepy in my cozy bed, with no panick. Take care,kelly


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My 22 year old son is on Paxil, and he said it made him feel better. He seems to have more energy, and he said it helps him concentrate easier. I have been on antidepressants that made me feel tired, and I switched until I found one that agreed with me. It may not be suited for you. Good luck.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

Yup. I feel tired a great deal of the time, but it's helped so much I almost don't care. Besides, I was wicked tired beforehand. IBS does a toll on you.


----------

